# Lithograph Repair



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I come across badly damaged prewar items that have the Litho finish. What to do? TJ has an answer and is currently trying out a new method. With a photo image you just wallpaper it on. SImple, exact replica with modern technology. Now that the pressure is on let's see how he does.

If this works out I will post files of items I have and place them in a shared Google Documents file. THere you can access them. The only drawback is that you may need a Google Mail Account.

TJ, I printed the station and it is abou 30 % larger than the original. If that helps.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

I'm delving in to new territory, I guess. Could be disasterous results! :laugh:

Your images as sent are fine ... I can resize / print as needed on my end.

One thought for your future reference ... If you have a flatbed scanner, you might try scanning the building sides (with overhanging roof removed) to get a direct digital image with no lens curvature distortion / shadows / etc.

Cheers!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I noticed the distortion. I can try to scan it tomorrow. The piece isn't tabbed over and will come apart.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

No need to rescan (for my needs) on your end ... I'm happy as is. :thumbsup:

I'm just saying for future "wallpaper", flatbed scans might be easier/better.

Cheers,

TJ

PS -- I'll scan my roof for you tomorrow. (I don't have it here at my office today.)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

Two roof wallpaper images sent your way via your Gmail address. One orange, one green. See note in email.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thanks ! I still have to experiment more, I even may make a replacement roof to try this out. 

Still waiting on the 259(corrected)not 249 not in today's mail.

I do appreciate the comment about the wheels. It made me think, then I realized the difference and prefer the older ones. SO, I didn't get a 258 (corrected not 248)because it had the new wheels.

Here is a collection of some tins. I will have to keep an eye out for some with a good pattern that is usable.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm gonna start calling you guys the Tin Soldiers.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

Those tin teaboxes (?) are fabulous. Great litho detailing, and certainly of a vintage / antique look. Why not used them in your layout simply as is? Scale? Or maybe use the main part, and fabricate an overhanging roof?

That's 259 and 258 (rather than 249 adn 248), right ???

Doyle's book describes that there were 2 totally different types of prewar 258's. The first had a short snub nose and cowcatcher on 2-4-0 config. The later 258 was essentially a clone of the 259. Why Lionel ever flipped/flopped on the "258" designation is anybody's guess.

(Too many numbers ... we all get confused, I guess!)

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The houses are neat. Reroofing would give them a new look. I just surprised I have a use for them now.
I like the older 258 , today I stripped more of the 259E.

I took a black and white image and used an orange Hi Lighter on it and some Mod for a coat. I made a new roof. Just a little short it justs sits and doesn't attach.









After drying the back faded out, too much glue. THe blue roof on a trial fit.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Reckers said:


> I'm gonna start calling you guys the Tin Soldiers.


ARRRGH. Tin Pirates to You Bucko!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

Roofs look nice! I really like those litho teabag (?) container buildings ... absolutely perfect for a vintage looking layout. And a refit overhanging roof adds just the right touch of extra depth and visual interest.

Good stuff!

TJ


----------

